# Smokin' Local Players



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've seen lots of threads here on which guitarists are great, but I don't think I've ever see one that deals with the lesser known, unsigned local talent in all the nooks and crannies accross Canada.

I figured I would start a thread where we can list some of the smokin' local players/bands that others might want to check out in case they happen to pass through their town - kind of a heads up 'you've probably never heard of these guys, but they are worth checking out' kind of thing...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*Phil Kott - Powerhouse - Hamilton ON*

As a soundman, I see alot of players and alot of bands, for the most part they are all pretty good at what they do. Every now and then there is a band / player that makes me sit up and take notice, sometimes it's one performance out of many where everything just seemed to work, and other times I'll see a player that just consistently impresses me. Phil Kott is a guitar player that belongs in the latter group of players.

Phil plays in a band called Powerhouse - they have eight members with a four piece horn section, and five part vocal harmonies - they are also known as Chicago Transit when they play out as a Chicago Tribute Band. There is alot of talent in this band, and they are worth checking out.

Phil has a very clean and articulate style that I have a hard time putting to words. It's not at all cold and technical, but it is very mature and tastefull. I've never seen Phill overplay, when he does a solo it is always well executed, musically interesting and serves the context in which it is played - and he makes it look easy.

He has a pretty good tone to boot, it serves his style perfectly. He plays a Les Paul Goldtop (either fairly new or very well taken care of) through a Kustom Blue Faced Combo. I give him extra points on his tone, as his amp looks like one of those Line 6 jobs that all soundmen cringe at the mere sight of.

Definately worth checking out.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> his amp looks like one of those Line 6 jobs that all soundmen cringe at the mere sight of.


 by good god there's just no way to polish that turd, is there? fine for playing at home, but please not out... i have a sound gig coming up and the band uses one of those... i'm already sorry i agreed to the job, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Ottawa seems to be one of those places where talent just kind of oozes from the walls. But two guys that stand out:

Wayne Eagles and Chris Bartos (I can't find his site...seems to be down...but he's all over the place if you google him). Both do really mind blowing things with their instruments which is something I hold in high esteem. It takes a true musical talent to push the boundaries.

Wayne is around here from time to time. Super nice guy.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Wayne Janus is an exceptional bluesman local to Hamilton.

Chris Chambers is another.

Wayne's blues come up from the jazzy side, with a dash of influences like Kenny Burrell. Chris is straight up Texas style a la Pat Travers.

Then there's Jerry Johnson! Jerry's also a Travers style cat of impressive technique. He's been known to show up at jams and do a cover of "All Along the WatchTower" that does Jimi proud!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Ottawa seems to be one of those places where talent just kind of oozes from the walls. But two guys that stand out:
> 
> Wayne Eagles and Chris Bartos (I can't find his site...seems to be down...but he's all over the place if you google him). Both do really mind blowing things with their instruments which is something I hold in high esteem. It takes a true musical talent to push the boundaries.
> 
> Wayne is around here from time to time. Super nice guy.


Thanks so much for the kind words, Ian. 

Chris? Agreed - a super talented musician (now in TO). 

Few other Ottawa guitar greats include Martin Newall (also now in TO), Terry Tufts, Paul Bourdeau, Doug Gouthro, Mike Rud (now in Montreal), Tim Bedner, Ian Lefeuvre (also TO?), Kevin Doaust, Fred Guignon, Dave Binder, Roddy Ellias, Alan Marsden and a great many I'm forgetting...


----------

